# Using a transit to figure out a road bore



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Everybody, My first post here and i was wondering if anybody has had experience with using a transit and grade rod to figure up a road bore. If so, how do you do it and what is the formula you use? Thank you


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What college did you graduate from?


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't go to college


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It's all on your scale rod here is an example of the face on the rod, the rest is simple math.


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm very well familiar with the grade rod and understand it well, but i do not know what equation i would use to figure out what degree the road will need to be bored at. So my question is after i gather up my shots, what formula is used to figure out the degree from transit shots


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.calculator.net/triangle-...=4&vy=60&va=90&vz=&vb=&angleunits=d&x=94&y=10

Need to know the rise (difference in height)

Run (length of bore)

Use 90 degrees as a given angle.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Difference in height as in the entry hole and the exit hole?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't get it. Are you asking a code/regulations question, or straight math? Rise/run calculations are very basic trigonometry; should be no problem at all if you actually have engineering qualifications.


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mike B new exactly what I was asking. Just trying to figure out if the rise is figured out by your entry shot and your exit shot


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Rise and run are very basic equations, but using the right numbers is what I'm asking.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Pipeliner036 said:


> I'm very well familiar with the grade rod and understand it well, but i do not know *what equation i would use to figure out what degree* the road will need to be bored at. So my question is after i gather up my shots, what formula is used to figure out the degree from transit shots


Are you attempting to convert your total rise in feet/tenths, to degree of slope?



Delta


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

My rise is already figured in tenths due to my grade rod. Just wanting to know what number to use for the equation. I'm pretty sure it's my transit shot at the entry of the bore hole and the exit of the bore hole


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Pipeliner036 said:


> My rise is already figured in tenths due to my grade rod. Just wanting to know what number to use for *the equation*. I'm pretty sure it's my transit shot at the entry of the bore hole and the exit of the bore hole


What equation?



Delta


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

For rise over run


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pythagorean Theorem.


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Preferably someone who has shot road bores before, nobody has really narrowed it down for me except Mike B im pretty sure I have to use tangent inverse. Mike B has seemed like he's understood my question the best. Would really like to hear from him again


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike-B said:


> http://www.calculator.net/triangle-...=4&vy=60&va=90&vz=&vb=&angleunits=d&x=94&y=10
> 
> Need to know the rise (difference in height)
> 
> ...


That is the description of the Pythagorean Theorem.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

try this:


----------



## Pipeliner036 (Mar 13, 2017)

Never mind guys I finally figured it out, it's tangent inverse of the rise over run answer that gives you the degree your bore pipe needs to be looking at the point of entry


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Difference of the two elevations over the distance in feet between the shots, point of entry - point of exit , say a 4 rod right of way, of 66 feet with an elevation of 963.34 feet entry going up hill to 965.67 feet is a difference of +(slopes upward!) 2.33 feet over 66' = 0.035303/1.00 grade, a big+3.5 % grade UPWARDs from the low shot.

Doesn't the machine come with hours of U-tube training videos?

A couple of days training much cheaper than fixing a 10,000 pair fiber optic line...etc...

If your post comes into evidence after you torpedo a fiber cable, good luck getting insured and a new job....:thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome to CT it doesn't get any nicer then it is now so if it bothers you run while you can

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I tried to follow the thread. Something about the angle of the dangle...


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I tried to follow the thread. Something about the angle of the dangle...


It ended up being more of a discussion about which side of the same coin should be used to make a geometric calculation for angling the dangling.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

That _Transit_ thing, did he mean a Bus or a Subway???


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm praying for the innocent and the financially desperate co-workers and bystanders that are at liable to injury from your apparent incompetence, you, not so much.:no: 

The bad thing about "Calamity Johns" and Dangerous Dan's of various types in the construction industry is that quite often they kill several before they are identified as the common factor in the injuries and deaths.

Personally, What I got from this exchange is I need to establish the state of any of my hire's from a public school system math level as it relates to my and his safety working in Masonry, specifically any fork lift load limit calculations, scaffolding math and rigging trigonometry. 

Under estimating the ignorance of our public schools output will hurt or kill people until the schools return to only certifying/ granting diplomas for actual historical levels of common learning and intelligence. 

No More Diplomas for 90% attendance, Please, High School Boards of "education".

Please post back in a few years, love to know how it turns out, Suggest you film yourself for accident investigations.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I'm praying for the innocent and the financially desperate co-workers and bystanders that are at liable to injury from your apparent incompetence, you, not so much.:no: ............


Workman's Comp board "so, tell us again how you got that injury and your pet was decapitated sir?"

Claimant "It was an unattended hypotenuse sir."

Workman's Comp board "and you say there was no warning label on the *pythagorean* either - nor even one safety cone around it?"

Claimant "that's correct sir - no safety cones or even an MSDS sheet posted"

Workman's Comp board "this is just dastardly..we find in favor of the claimant, and hopefully punitive damages, while they won't bring back the poodle, will at least get it a proper headstone."

That's it - and then the next year HBO made a movie about it.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I hope I am wrong, and the math challenged never drill into a Very high pressure Natural gas pipeline or an under ground high Voltage supply line.:sad:

I am going to stop taking lunch anywhere near an operating boring machine.:clover:


----------

